# Lying about your No Claims Bonus



## stekelly (10 Sep 2007)

Was thinking about the issues of people not being honest (lieing  ) to insurance companies and a lot of issues can be fudged but the one that as far as  I'm aware of people dont seem to mess with (or am I being to niiave?) is the no claims bonus. 

Do insurance companies have a central register or check the validity of NCB beyond acceptign the cert you send them from your previous company. It just seems fairly smplae that you could say scan the cert and edit the 1 year to be say 5 years and have full ncd. I imagine a good few people driving aroudn with no insurance are justifying it to themselves by saying that insurance is too expensive. I find it hard to believe some of them dont get one years ncb at the expensive rate then just lie to get cheap inurance. 

Of course all that is invalid if companies do in fact check with each other or have it registered. 


I need to find better things to occupy my mind late at night.


----------



## gillarosa (10 Sep 2007)

Hi,

I think, that if and when you change your premium to another Company you are required to submit the bonus cert which is provided (usually) by your exising insurer towards the end of your insured year. This comes with the quote the provide to you for the following years insurance. 

M


----------



## susie1 (10 Sep 2007)

i guess you could lie in order to get cheaper insurance, the only problem will be if you need to make a claim and your found out then  your insurance is invalid....so whats the point in getting insurance in the first place.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Sep 2007)

Two words:

Uberrima Fides.


----------



## jhegarty (10 Sep 2007)

They will ask for the cert of no claims bonus.... will be a problem if you don't have one.....


----------



## Caveat (10 Sep 2007)

jhegarty said:


> They will ask for the cert of no claims bonus.... will be a problem if you don't have one.....


 
OP already knows this - the alternative suggested was to scan and edit the document


----------



## ClubMan (10 Sep 2007)

OK - this is obviously a pointless thread whose main point is predicated on straightforward fraud and deception so I am closing it.


----------

